# Good shops/dealers to pick up Software from [Mumbai]



## HAWK21M (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone with good references for Dealers supplying Computer Software [Pirated and original] in the Mumbai area,as near Bandra west as possible.
regds
MEL


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 31, 2004)

Try for Manish market i dont know its exact loaction but will let u know later although it has lot of this software selling stuff but can't guarantee on any of this stuff's avalaibilty over there nor its working conditions.
As usual a Word Of Big Caution:This Stuff Is ILLEGAL OK.So Beware.


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 31, 2004)

DN ROAD -try anything here(porn specially lol)

check near the railway stations as well u may get hordes of small time punters selling s/w's,games and hell lotta of stuff.

and manish market is located near musaafir khaana. u can go there from masjid railway station.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 31, 2004)

oops i thought with hardware ,softwares are free  
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 31, 2004)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> oops i thought with hardware ,softwares are free
> ..:: peace ::..
> Jeba



   

i wish that was true.....


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 31, 2004)

hety you people forgot 
LAMINGTON ROAD 
yaa they do sell softwarez


----------



## mariner (Sep 2, 2004)

ya thats quite surprising that ppl forgot lammy !!!

by the way there is a dealer here in malad who gives u the hardware at the same rate as found in lammy .


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 2, 2004)

@silly_kash m8 u didn't get it 
I was kiddin'
..:: [peace]::..
Jeba


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 2, 2004)

Dn road - in the name of piracy...
lamington... cool original software....(hey guys where in lamington do you get pirated software please pm me)
and you get software at manish market... i have never seen one there..


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 2, 2004)

Any Idea on Huge Second hand bulk computers !!!!!Pluuezzzzz


----------



## silly_kash (Sep 3, 2004)

there are some shops at manish market which sell s/w & games

but not worth it.

u can get better deals near railway stations. =))


----------



## rajendra99 (Sep 5, 2004)

u ppl wanna get some dealers arrested or what?


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2007)

mariner said:
			
		

> ya thats quite surprising that ppl forgot lammy !!!
> 
> by the way there is a dealer here in malad who gives u the hardware at the same rate as found in lammy .



Hi mariner,

can you tell us who in malad gives hardware at same rate as found in lammy?

i put up at malad, will at least get to know the trends and near about price for my configuration!!


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 24, 2007)

Killer Bump!


----------

